# D7200 1.3X crop mode.  vs DX mode..



## dannylightning (Oct 7, 2015)

so if i run 1.3x  to get some extra reach,   is that going to give me better results as far as IQ goes   or am i just better off using DX mode and cropping off the extra.  

i ask this because i sometimes get shots that need a pretty big crop which can sometimes make the photos look noisy.     i got this d7200 recently and i have been doing wildlife in 1.3X mode.    seems like i can use that mode and still do a good amount of cropping before the photo gets noisy.  ( or it could just be that the camera does a little better than the old one did )    i have not shot wild life in DX mode yet on this camera so i am not sure how much i can crop before loosing a noticeable amount of IQ going that rout..  if i do use DX mode there is a good chance i will need to crop even more of the photo than i have been in 1.3X crop mode.

so will 1.3X or DX mode give me the best results as far as the photo still being sharp and as free of noise as possible when cropping out allot of the photo..


----------



## jaomul (Oct 7, 2015)

Crop mode is kind of bs really. It does allow a faster fps and the buffer does not fill so fast as the files are smaller. Image quality is pretty much identical as it basically is only using about 5/8 of the sensor. It doesn't really give you any extra reach that you could not crop on computer later.

Using the full sensor or full dx mode does obviously give more resolution. Apart from that if you have a little noise in a photo and you are resizing for example 2100x1500 pixels per inch for a 5x7 print at 100% quality jpeg from a raw file. In theory resizing from a larger file to begin with should yield less noise than from a smaller file. So if you resize from 24 mp it should be better than resizing from 15mp (approx size of your 1.3 crop file)


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 7, 2015)

that is about what i thought i was going to hear.   just wanted to be sure.   thanks..


----------



## jaomul (Oct 7, 2015)

You paid enough for you 24mp, use them all


----------



## Braineack (Oct 7, 2015)

If it actually sped up the FPS it would make sense to use it in certain situations, but since it doesn't it's a stupid pointless waste of legacy firmware code.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 7, 2015)

I would also do my own test as far as IQ and cropping.  Set up an easy subject, shoot both modes, load into software and play.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 7, 2015)

Braineack said:


> If it actually sped up the FPS it would make sense to use it in certain situations, but since it doesn't it's a stupid pointless waste of legacy firmware code.



It does speed up fps, allowing 7fps instead of 6


----------



## goodguy (Oct 7, 2015)

jaomul said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > If it actually sped up the FPS it would make sense to use it in certain situations, but since it doesn't it's a stupid pointless waste of legacy firmware code.
> ...


Yes, it will speed up the FPS from 6 to 7

I used to own the D7100 and on rare occasions I found the 1.3 mode helpful for the extra 1 FPS (even though it was VERY rare when I needed that).


----------



## Braineack (Oct 7, 2015)

Maybe I was getting confused with the D750.  There are certainly Nikon's that don't get a FPS boost when shooting in a crop mode.


----------



## goodguy (Oct 7, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Maybe I was getting confused with the D750.  There are certainly Nikon's that don't get a FPS boost when shooting in a crop mode.


You are correct, the D750 is 6.5FPS no matter what mode you shoot with, D7100/D7200 get 7FPS in 1.3 mode
When you put the F7100 in 1.3 mode and shoot in JPEG you can shoot almost as many shots as you want even with the smallish buffer.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 7, 2015)

well i took 2 photos of the same object in each mode.   cropped them to the same size,   could not really tell any difference in quality.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 7, 2015)

Braineack said:
			
		

> Maybe I was getting confused with the D750.  There are certainly Nikon's that don't get a FPS boost when shooting in a crop mode.



When it premiered, it was called HSC, or High-speed Crop mode. In the D2x for example, which is an APS-C sensor camera, top speed was 5 frames per second, but in High-speed Crop mode, it went to 8.2 frames per second, which back in 2004-2005, was terrifically fast.


----------



## runnah (Oct 7, 2015)

Just think of crop mode the same as cropping an image. You crop the sensor. So a 24mp sensor in crop mode would be 18. Where it gets trick is when FF lenses are put on a crop sensor. The whole sensor is yards but the image projected onto that sensor is cropped.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 8, 2015)

i am using a FF lens when in the 1.3x crop mode.       which of these photos looks to have better IQ to you guys..  one has black painted on the edge so i remember which one is which..  one was DX mode one was 1.3X mode.   cropped down so subject. image is the same size in each photo.

one photo is showing 3.8mb and the other is showing 4.2mb after the crop..


----------



## Braineack (Oct 8, 2015)

again, there's no difference -- they both look poor to be honest.



here, what's the IQ difference between these two shots:


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 8, 2015)

75% of the photo has been cropped out so the quality goes way down at that point.  i am just trying to figure out  if one is worse than the other on a heavy crop....     here is one of the originals.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 8, 2015)

There won't be a difference between the full and crop mode like that. Where you may notice a slight difference is if you frame similar in full and then crop mode. Same photo but one is 15, one is 24mp. By just cropping in camera without framing your just using a portion of the sensor and using the camera to crop, same as if you took shot and cropped in computer.


----------



## runnah (Oct 8, 2015)

The image quality will be less. You are using the same senor. But only a portion of that sensor.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 8, 2015)

if both are viewed at 100%, then both will look identical...


----------

